# Suche S7 Prüfgestell !!!



## Fa. Röchling - A.Herr (6 Dezember 2007)

Halli hallo,


un zwar. ich suche für unseren betrieb ein S7 prüfgestell. oder eine einrichtung wo man, seine fertigkeiten aus dem S7 grundkurs aufrischen kann. da ich erst auf dem s7 grundkurs bei der Fa. Grollmus + Ripp in Halle war ( sehr zu empfehlen ). und da ich im geschäft keine möglichkeit habe, das von dem kurs anzuwenden. nur eine anlage die mit s7 läuft ( ansonsten s5 , b+r ).

suche ich ein gestell so wie im grundkurs. wo man einfach die dinge wieder aufrischen oder erweitern kann, die man im kurs gelernt oder mitbekommen hat. ich habe die befürchtung. das wenn ich nichts in der richtung üben kann, ich en grossteil wieder vergesse, wenn man nicht die möglichkeit hat regelmäßig zu üben oder mit zu arbeiten.

für vorschlage, anregungen und sonstiges würde ich mich freuen.

gruss Alex


----------



## marlob (6 Dezember 2007)

Wie wir von unseren "Technikern" von DSK gelernt haben,
hat die Firma Köster Schulungsracks im Angebot


----------



## Hermann (7 Dezember 2007)

wenn du zeit hast selbstbauen  dann kannste das einbauen was du haben möchtest/brauchst


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (7 Dezember 2007)

marlob schrieb:


> Wie wir von unseren "Technikern" von DSK gelernt haben,
> hat die Firma Köster Schulungsracks im Angebot


 Was ist eigentlich aus diesen Herren geworden ?


----------



## marlob (7 Dezember 2007)

MajorutyOfOne schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich aus diesen Herren geworden ?


Ich hoffe mal keine Techniker für Elektrotechnik


----------



## Tobi P. (8 Dezember 2007)

Selbstbau ist ne Idee, habe ich auch gemacht. Meine S7 ist zusammen mit jeder Menge Schützen und Koppelrelais auf der Montageplatte eines 500er Rittalschranks aufgebaut, die an einem Gestell aus 40er Bosch-Maschinenbauprofil hängt. Anschluss der Taster, Leuchtmelder etc. erfolgt über Reihenklemmen. Das ganze soll aber eigentlich noch in einen Schaltschrank, bin nur zu faul den zu bestellen.


Gruß Tobi


----------

